
Investigate Chris Dodd and the MPAA for bribery - palebluedot
https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/petition/investigate-chris-dodd-and-mpaa-bribery-after-he-publicly-admited-bribing-politicans-pass/DffX0YQv
======
mMark
20,000+ votes and counting!

